
Ask HN: Best Supply Chain Management Books? - Red_Tarsius
Since I struggle to understand the logistics and distribution side of product management, I&#x27;m very reluctant to try out quite a few business ideas.<p>There are many SCM books out there, but I don&#x27;t know where to start, nor do I have the time to read each and every review.<p>Help me, Hacker News: what are the most basic and complete resources on SCM?
======
akg_67
Supply Chain Management is typically a specialization in MBA. You may want to
consider reaching out to a local Business School SCM professor to get
recommendation or look up the syllabus and recommended text for SCM courses.
Also, most business schools has continuing education/professional
development/certificate courses in SCM, consider those courses.

As /u/bengali3 mentioned, The Goal is a very good quasi-fiction book weaving
SCM in the storyline.

------
tmoullet
Finally an HN question that I can respond to!

I would recommend reading this book for a very good, but broad and high level
intro:

[http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Materials-Management-
Tony...](http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Materials-Management-Tony-
Arnold/dp/0131376705)

This will cover topics like BOMs, MOQ, Safety Stock, Inventory strategy,
warehousing etc.

Next I would recommend reading up on the following phrases: "product
development" and "new product introduction" / "NPI"

[http://www.amazon.com/Best-Practices-New-Product-
Introductio...](http://www.amazon.com/Best-Practices-New-Product-
Introductions-ebook/dp/B005M8V1Q2)

[http://www.amazon.com/Principles-Product-Development-Flow-
Ge...](http://www.amazon.com/Principles-Product-Development-Flow-
Generation/dp/1935401009)

Lean training/reading never hurts either. Note: this is supply chain lean vs
"lean start up".

[http://www.amazon.com/Lean-Dummies-Natalie-J-
Sayer/dp/111811...](http://www.amazon.com/Lean-Dummies-Natalie-J-
Sayer/dp/1118117565)

------
schappim
Tim Cook apparently swears by (and gives to new hires): "Competing Against
Time: How Time-Based Competition is Reshaping Global Markets."
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0743253418/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0743253418/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1426328031&sr=1-1&keywords=George+Stalk)

------
bengali3
not my area, but for basics of resource flows, check out The Goal by Goldratt,
a quick read.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eliyahu_M._Goldratt#Writings](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eliyahu_M._Goldratt#Writings)

~~~
joegosse
The Goal is a great introduction to the concepts that underlie thinking about
supply chain problems and should be considered a must-read.

------
micky_25
Free online course from MIT [https://www.edx.org/course/supply-chain-
logistics-fundamenta...](https://www.edx.org/course/supply-chain-logistics-
fundamentals-mitx-ctl-sc1x#.VQDqUo7LfXo)

------
axxxxr
I don't know about books, but this 1factory platform is a cool saas for SCM -
1factory.com

